# Water Bottle Position



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

What is the ideal height to position a water bottle on the cage? 3" from the floor, or much higher than that?


----------



## aquaseafoam (Aug 3, 2009)

As long as they can reach it easily it doesn't seem to matter. Mine is about 4" off the floor, but there is a shelf next to it and they will hang down and drink from the shelf too!


----------



## notscaredtodance (May 5, 2009)

I put a perch under one of the bottles so tht they could stand with their back legs on the perch and put their front paws on the cage to drink, but instead they stretch as far as they can from a shelf about 3 inches to the left of the bottle to drink. I read somewhere that shoulder height is ideal. But I don't know if that's shoulder height while on all fours or up on two legs.


----------



## ROM (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks. I remember reading somewhere that 3" from the floor was about ideal, but they look so uncomfortable using it that way.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

somewhere they can comfortablly reach it.


----------



## teresaisaacs (Jul 31, 2009)

mine is roughly 4"-5" off the shelf, my girls seem not to mind how high it is so long as its accessible! i have it at that height as it looks more comfortable for them xxx


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Look at your rat when he/she is standing comfortably...where does their head sitr, try to get the waterbottle about that height...if you can't they will adjust 

In my Martin's cages its the 3 bar spaces up(3") ;D


----------

